# An egg-white omelet...



## Constance (Jun 30, 2005)

SAVORY OMELET  
3 lg. egg whites
2 tbsp. nonfat dry milk powder
1 tbsp. chopped cilantro
1/8 tsp. salt
Pinch of pepper
Pinch of turmeric
1/4 c. shredded lowfat Cheddar
FILLING:
3/4 c. thinly sliced onion
1/2 c. thinly sliced green pepper
1 sm. garlic clove, crushed
2 tbsp. water
2 plus tomatoes, diced
Beat egg whites, milk, powder, cilantro, salt, pepper and turmeric in medium bowl until frothy. Spray medium non-stick skillet with vegetable cooking spray and heat over medium heat. Add egg mixture, swirling pan so that bottom is completely coated. When eggs begin to set, sprinkle with cheese, then spoon half the filling down the center. Cook until bottom is golden and cheese is melted, 1 minute more. Run spatula around edges of omelet to loosen. Starting from one end, fold into thirds; turn onto plate. Spoon remaining filling over top.

FILLING: Spray medium non-stick skillet with vegetable cooking spray and heat over medium-high heat. Add onion, green pepper and garlic; cook, stirring 30 seconds. Add water, cover and cook 2 minutes. Add tomatoes; cook covered until vegetables are tender and some of the liquid is evaporated, 1 1/2 minutes. Discard garlic. Season with salt and pepper.


----------

